# Seagate Expansion Drive not working after format for MAC



## AstroBoots (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

I recently bought a new Seagate Expansion Drive 3TB USB2.0. I plugged it in to my MacBook OS x10.5.8. It recognised the drive but would not allow me to save anything to it. I opened Disk Utility and clicked Erase tab and set it to FAT32 as I use a PC from time to time as well. 

The disk is no longer viewable on my desk but I can still see it in Disk Utility. It says at the bottom:

MOUNT POINT: Not Mounted
FORMAT: MS-DOS (FAT32)

When I try to format it again or repair I get the following messages:
1. Disk Utility internal error - Disk Utility has lost its connection with the Disk Management Tool and cannot continue. Please quit and relaunch Disk Utility.

2. Disk Insertion - The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer.

This is the log from Disk Utility of the incident.

===++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++===
2012-03-05 18:33:05 +0800: Disk Utility started.

2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: Preparing to erase : “EXPANSION D”
2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: Partition Scheme: Master Boot Record
2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: 1 volume will be erased
2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: Name : “EXPANSION D”
2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: Size : 2.7 TB
2012-03-05 18:34:38 +0800: Filesystem : MS-DOS (FAT)

2012-03-05 18:34:41 +0800: DiskManagementTool has died. Disk Utility will need to be restarted.
**********
2012-03-05 18:38:36 +0800: Disk Utility started.

2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: Verify and Repair volume “disk3s1”
Starting repair tool: 2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800
2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: ** /dev/disk3s1
2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: Invalid BS_jmpBoot in boot block: 000000
2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: 
2012-03-05 18:38:46 +0800: Disk Utility stopped repairing “disk3s1” because the following error was encountered:

Filesystem verify or repair failed.
==+++++++++++++++++++++++===

What did I do wrong and how can I fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll have to reformat it as a Mac drive to use it. FAT32 can only do 2TB sized drives, and this one is .7TB too big. If you want a drive to use on OS X and Windows, you need one smaller than 2TB in size.


----------

